# I need help!



## GrapeEater (May 24, 2015)

I have been working really hard for the past going on 3 seasons to get a vine to the point it fruits. My dog decided today was the day to rip the vine apart. It was a pretty clean break near the ground. IS THERE ANY WAY TO FUSE THE VINE TOGETHER! My dogs life is hanging in the balance. Please offer and help possible!


----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2015)

No, you will just need to let it send out another shoot and start over. The good news is it will not take anywhere near as long as the root system has expanded so it should recover this year. I would either make or purchase a grow tube of sorts in order to protect the vine in the future from damage. Don't take it out on the dog. They can't tell the difference between a vine and a chew toy. Its up to you to protect the vine from them.


----------



## GrapeEater (May 24, 2015)

I'm not going to punish my dog... I've worked very hard to get my vine to this point. It was going to fruit this season and it's all destroyed. I'm getting I wont see my first fruit until next season now.


----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2015)

I have two dogs myself. One never destroyed much of anything, the other...... Lets just say I have had to put up a complete fence around my vines in order to protect them. It will recover!


----------



## GrapeEater (May 24, 2015)

If you look under my previous post "vine/first fruit questions" You will see pictures of my vine. Can I save the 2 vines? Transplant? or is it not even worth trying?


----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2015)

It will comeback, You really need to pull up all the grass around the vine as it will start to eventually strangle the vine almost and compete for water and nutrients.


----------



## jamesjr (May 26, 2015)

Ive got this little guy that just did the same thing I had a bunch of little noble muscadines that I had rooted and he took them and cheewed them all up


----------



## gaboy (May 26, 2015)

Jamesjr, How and when did you root your Noble vines? From dormant cuttings, like regular grape vines? Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## jamesjr (May 29, 2015)

Well they weren't rooted yet. I had just as a experiment I dipped some in rooting hormone and stuck them in pots then I had some that i put down the season before off the side of the vine I buried them and left them all winter and they grew roots and I just snipped them and put them in pots and they took off good as well and mY gsd puppy got them to. Do u have a method you use or had any luck with? Im more addicted to growing grapes and making wine than I am actually drinking wine lol


----------



## barbiek (May 29, 2015)

jamesjr said:


> Im more addicted to growing grapes and making wine than I am actually drinking wine lol



I hear ya! Me too!


----------



## gaboy (May 29, 2015)

Jamesjr, I have rooted Concord grapes from dormant cuttings, dipping in Rootone, planting in pots of potting soil, that have worked fine. However I understand it is MORE DIFFICULT with muscadines. My plants are just 2 yrs old, so have not tried it with them yet, just looking for best way to try.


----------



## garymc (May 29, 2015)

The easiest is pinning them. Dig a little trench, lay a shoot in the trench in June or July, cover with dirt, and clip it loose from the mother vine either after it goes dormant or just before coming out of dormancy in the spring. It can be dug up then or the next fall. When you cover the shoot with dirt, leave several inches of the tip end sticking out of the ground. You can pin it down with landscaping pins like they use to pin down that black landscaping cloth. They look like a big, long legged staple. Or put a brick over it. You are almost guaranteed to trip over it and yank it out of the ground if you're like me. 
But I have better luck air layering. Here's a u-tube [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFlsrU15uoc[/ame] 
which shows how. One advantage with air layering is that you can see the roots in the bottle and if you're careful you don't have to cut or tear the roots off when you plant it. Muscadines will grow backwards or forwards in case something unfortunate happens with the tip end. If you're serious about this or have the materials handy, the best rooting soil for the bottle is 1:1:1 sand, pine bark nuggets, peat moss.
They can be propagated from cuttings with a misting bed.


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 22, 2015)

Been a while sorry I get caught up with work but I pinned one down on my noble. But I just posted a question in grape growing about one of my other vines if u dont mind taking a look at the pic I see u kno your muscadine good


----------

